# South East London Calling all local Roleplayers



## Mark Cunningham (Mar 28, 2021)

*Hobbits Hole Roleplaying Club*
Currently we meet online every Friday night from 19:00 to 23:00. But we will be returning to a venue when things settle down.

We are within easy reach of Bexley, Bexleyheath, Bromley, Catford, Crayford, Croydon, Dartford, Eltham, Greenhithe, Greenwich, Lewisham, Orpington, Sidcup, Swanley, Welling and West Wickham.

We even have members that travel from Guildford and Essex to us.

If you are based in *South East London*,
If you can use a browser or email,
You have found us,
Maybe you visit our website Hobbits Hole or Facebook Group


----------



## Mark Cunningham (Apr 1, 2021)

Hobbits Hole Roleplaying Club are currently we are paying on Fridays nights:

Era: The Empowered
Pathfinder 2: Out of the Abyss
Proposed games for next (or future) rotation (which will be in Venue in South East London and online depending on GM)

ERA: Chosen
Savage Worlds: Deadlands
ERA: Forbidden
ERA: Lyres
ERA: Survival
TMNT: Triceratron Trouble
D&D 5e
More to follow


----------



## Nobby-W (Apr 3, 2021)

Are you running games through Roll20 or some such?


----------



## Mark Cunningham (Apr 5, 2021)

Nobby-W said:


> Are you running games through Roll20 or some such?



ERA: The Empowered I am running on Roll20

Out of the Abyss is being run by another GM on Fantasy Grounds


----------

